

A Mass Shooter’s Tragic Past (2013) - larrys
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2013/02/11/a-loaded-gun?mbid=ob_ppc_magazine

======
hga
For a more balanced account, see e.g. this one I got off of Wikipedia:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/21/us/21bishop.html](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/21/us/21bishop.html)
which details a long history of violent tendencies and likely real violence,
note the restaurant assault. A bit from the beginning:

" _Over the years, Dr. Bishop had shown evidence that the smallest of slights
could set off a disproportionate and occasionally violent reaction, according
to numerous interviews with colleagues and others who know her._ "

A tragic past, alright, but one she created, enabled by the sort of corruption
and softness on crime Massachusetts is well known for (e.g. she was sentenced
to probation for the restaurant assault, but wasn't technically "convicted" of
a crime).

And a technical note, pump shotguns don't "go off" more than once without
"pumping", moving the forearm back to eject a shell (and that's one way to
unload them, granted, you have to hit a switch if you haven't just fired it),
and forward to put in a new shell. Which she did twice: after she went outside
and attempted a carjacking, the gun was found with a shell in the chamber.

